

Ask HN: How to sell eBooks etc without the hassle? - rmc

I have some ideas for some side businesses selling ebooks, clip art collections, that sort of things. I'm a web developer, but I don't want to write all the payments handling, sending files stuff myself. Can the HN community recommend any site that current does that? I'd like to be able to send them a file of my finished product and have some way to redirect the users to that site to buy stuff.
======
rada
I think you would find Scribd really useful:

[http://support.scribd.com/entries/96701-selling-documents-
on...](http://support.scribd.com/entries/96701-selling-documents-on-scribd)

Also, Amazon makes it easy for publishers to sell e-books through their Kindle
store:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_n...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_lnpub_bks?nodeId=14061761)

(Once you publish on Kindle, you automatically get onto Stanza, Mobipocket and
some other distribution channels too).

For clip art, I highly recommend IStock:

<http://www.istockphoto.com/index.php>

------
byoung2
Clickbank does exactly that, but their fees are pretty high.

A few years ago, I wrote a custom script for ebooks that takes a PDF and
watermarks every page with the buyer's Paypal email address after purchase,
and offers email and download delivery options.

------
patio11
e-junkie.com is pretty much made for this use case. Back when my #1 problem
was taking Paypal and immediately delivering license keys, they made my day.

------
dottertrotter
Lulu.com and CreateSpace.com are both good for this.

------
noodle
could just set up a simple front end w/ shopfiy or something similar. i think
they have support for digital goods.

~~~
anoved
Shopify + Fetch (<http://fetchapp.com/>) seems like a decent combination for
selling digital goods. Fetch provides file hosting and download services and
integrates with Shopify as well as other services. I believe it helps manage
updates to your files too, eg. with an option to send out re-download notices
to existing customers when you update a file.

